# No More Moles! This works for me.



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

I've had lots of constant mole tunnels over most of my yard since we moved here 2.5 years ago. I run them over to flatten them out. I've bought 2 different types of physical traps, tried the bait worms, juicy fruit gum, even applied Acelepryn G, (and I see very, very few white grubs). And I still had moles.

This works for me. Repellex. It doesn't kill them. It repels them. But it does keep them out of my yard. I applied it everywhere I had tunnels on May 23rd. Two weeks later while I was cutting the grass I noticed, "Wow! No Mole tunnels!"

They have been coming from the neighbor's yard on one side of my yard. Since the initial application - I've applied a 10' wide swath the entire length between our properties every 30 days and I haven't had a tunnel in my yard since.

It doesn't smell bad and after I water it in there is zero odor. However, the golf course manager that told me about Repellex told me never put in a sprayer to sprayer it. He said you'll never get the smell out of the sprayer.

Locally, it is only available at Tractor Supply and it is inexpensive. I bought a handheld spreader to apply it. It makes the entire app very easy.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/repellex-mole-and-gopher-granular-7-lb?cm_vc=-10011


----------



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks for posting this. Do you think it would work well for voles? So far they are ignoring all my traps that are filled with peanut butter. I bought some stuff off the shelf to try but if that doesn't work I may try this product.


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

CrispyLawn said:


> Thanks for posting this. Do you think it would work well for voles? So far they are ignoring all my traps that are filled with peanut butter. I bought some stuff off the shelf to try but if that doesn't work I may try this product.


Hello, I don't know. But I had Voles bad at our previous house and I got rid of them too.

Moles are Carnivores. They eat insects, bugs, grubs, earth worms, etc.
Voles are Herbivores. They eat vegetation, grass plant roots, etc.

Moles create the tunnels. Voles take advantage of those tunnels and use them.
Voles will also have small, round holes in the surface.

Ramik kills the Voles. It will also kill other small animals that eat it (squirrels, cats, etc.).

Here is how to use Ramik: Find one or more of those small holes. Put 5-10 of those Ramik balls/pellets next to the hole. 
Do not put them in the hole. Cover the hole and the balls with something solid like a large, empty flower pot, 5-gallon bucket, etc. 
Put some weight on top of the upside down flower pot (brick, big rock) so the neighborhood cats can't get at them and eat them. 
Do this on a few of the small holes you find.

Leave it alone for about 24 hours. Then, go look under each flower pot/bucket.
If the balls are still there: That might be an unused hole. Put the bucket back and check again the next day.
If the balls are all gone: Bingo! You found an active Vole hole. Put 10 more balls under the bucket.
Come back the next day. Keep adding more bait to every hole you have until the balls are no longer gone.
That means all the Voles that were using that hole are dead. You Win!

When a hole is inactive: Either because no pellets ever disappeared or they were, but stopped disappearing;
Fill that hole in with dirt. That way you don't see the hole - so you don't wonder next week, "Did I treat that hole?"

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...OF9IDRmDr6f2dFk4ntaOnfbGSvTdZtpMaAnhyEALw_wcB


----------



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks for all the info. I found Ramik but only in bar form that you have to snap off chunks of. The covering trick you're describing is clever. I think I only have one or two and he's going through more horizontal holes under deck skirting versus a hole that is easily covered with a bucket, so I might have to get creative. I pulled a board off the deck and chucked some down there for now.


----------



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

Just updating - let's just say I've found success with your advice… no more landscaping being eaten this fall I hope. Thanks again!


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

CrispyLawn said:


> Just updating - let's just say I've found success with your advice… no more landscaping being eaten this fall I hope. Thanks again!


Terrific! Thanks for letting me know.


----------

